
GitLab 8.14 Released with Time Tracking Beta and Chat Commands – GitLab - seanclayton
https://about.gitlab.com/2016/11/22/gitlab-8-14-released/
======
sanswork
Got the mattermost integration working with one of our repos today and it
seems pretty great. Probably going to move over from Slack to it as I try to
consolidate services. I just need them to release the ability to have issue
boards that cover multiple repos and it'll be perfect for us.

~~~
sytse
Glad to hear you're enjoying Mattermost. Group level issue boards are being
worked on in [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ee/issues/928](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ee/issues/928) for GitLab
EE and .com

------
mrmondo
Congrats again guys / gals, we're really loving using GitLab at Infoxchange!

~~~
sytse
Thanks for using GitLab. Reading this as the first thing about the release
from the beach in Maui. Mahalo!

~~~
chj
Please watch memory usage.

~~~
mrmondo
Interestingly, we're quite heavy users of GL (EE) and I'm probably the main
person to log into the servers to do upgrades / check on things etc... and I
haven't noticed any memory issues, not saying that they don't exist like I
know that workers have to be reaped every so often to prevent memory leaks
etc... which while isn't great is very very common and is just a delivery
decision as a trade off between development time vs a bandaid approach.

------
fsiefken
Those time tacking features are really great. Is there a way to aggregate the
spent hours over a day or week?

~~~
robinhood
Not at this point. I've added it to the list of things to consider for the
reports though ([https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ee/issues/1271](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ee/issues/1271))

------
superquest
This reminds me I should give [https://wakatime.com/](https://wakatime.com/)
another try ...

~~~
sytse
Wakatime is great and they have GitLab support
[https://wakatime.com/blog/19-connect-your-wakatime-to-
gitlab](https://wakatime.com/blog/19-connect-your-wakatime-to-gitlab)

I think they are considering adding support for GitLab time tracking but I
can't find the issue.

------
d33
Actually that's least exciting release I saw for some time. Is it just me or
are the changes rather minor for non-EE users this month?

~~~
josh64
There are still a couple of nice CE changes there:

* Review apps being complete - [https://about.gitlab.com/2016/11/22/introducing-review-apps/](https://about.gitlab.com/2016/11/22/introducing-review-apps/)

* Prevent merge until Review is done - [https://docs.gitlab.com/ce/user/project/merge_requests/merge...](https://docs.gitlab.com/ce/user/project/merge_requests/merge_request_discussion_resolution.html)

I guess it does seem less exciting considering the huge changes they've made
this year. 8.15 will be interesting considering it is meant to close off their
"Idea to Production" workflow.

edit: changed the merge request URL from the EE one to the CE one even though
the content is basically the same.

~~~
merb
A lot of people don't need review apps. My company is too damn small to have a
Kubernetes/Openshift Cluster/Machines running just idling and waiting till a
review app needs to spun up.

Also we are using staging pretty heavily and do version based
deployments/installers, where it's really not necessary. We actually release
more often than Gitlab tough, one non bug fix version every two weeks.

For me review apps would've been the EE feature and time tracking the non EE
one, especially since time tracking is also the one that many smaller
companies might use.

I Also think that they should add a way to have -no-ff merges for CE (not all
options but -no-ff would be helpful), but actually that's a EE only feature.

Well we switched from Stash/BitBucket to it and are still happy since we
screwed JIRA also and it's way easier to maintain. I mean JIRA/Bitbucket still
have no apt/rpm repository?! Still wondering what happens if gitlab upgrades
PostgreSQL, if that will happen automatically...

~~~
robinhood
When GitLab upgrades PostgreSQL, it will require a manual step (typing a
command through the `gitlab-ctl`) as it involves downtime and can take quite
some time depending on how big the database is.

------
sdsk8
Gitlab is the first real competitor that make me really thinking in a
migration, i just have to convince everybody here in my company.

------
stonogo
Time tracking?

Time to move off gitlab.

~~~
BHSPitMonkey
Is there a reason this feature offends you so?

~~~
malinens
Programmers hate when management forces to track their spent time. It's very
annoying and unhelpful to anybody

~~~
vetinari
It's helpful. when you have to quote estimates to your customer, this estimate
is what is going to be really billed and then you want to know, how much you
were off, whether you actually have some margin. By comparing estimates to
actuals, you can get better at your estimates.

It can be annoying, but for example, redmine-style time tracking in checkin
comments are quite unobtrusive.

~~~
robinhood
Do you use this feature with Redmine? (time spent in commit messages)

~~~
vetinari
Yes, although some colleagues prefer logging their time separately. The commit
message allows only for specifying hours, the separate time-sheet entry also
date and activity (i.e. designing, testing, documenting, and other non-
strictly programming activities). It also allows to specify the same task
several times, without having multiple commits :)

~~~
robinhood
The concept of "activity" is interesting. I've created an issue to talk about
it, thank you. [https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-
ee/issues/1304](https://gitlab.com/gitlab-org/gitlab-ee/issues/1304)

